# Little Plumbstead Hospital, Norfolk - July 2013



## mrdystopia (Jul 29, 2013)

This large site is comprised of several buildings which were added at various stages in the hospital's history. It was this (shown below), the largest and oldest building, that was the main focus of our attention. After scouring the structure for a way inside - in vain, we split up and started to investigate the other buildings. After quite some time with no luck I took the opportunity to rest on the grass and take some external shots of the castle-like Victorian brickwork.

1.




Suddenly, we were excitedly signalled over to one of the larger modern buildings on the other side of the grounds. Had a way inside finally been found? Would we get to see what was hidden away inside at least one of the buildings? Had they found the elusive swimming pool? Sadly, no. We were being called over to offer assistance (and presumably the requisite amount of mocking) to one of our party who climbed up onto a rooftop and was now unable to get back down without assistance. Not being the strongest climber myself, it was quite refreshing not to be the one in that position for a change.

Once that fun was over, we continued our search for entry points. It seemed that the property owners really REALLY didn't want any more curious visitors as we were completely beaten and, eventually and with a great sense of frustration, we agreed to cut our losses and write the site off as a miserable failure. Then, almost back at the car we saw it - finally a way in. Somehow we had missed it despite it being something we should have spotted in the first 5 seconds there. The old adage is quite true that often you find these things only when you stop looking.

2.




Although extremely dark and bare inside, there were plenty of rooms and corridors to explore ...not to mention one of the better rooftops to chill out on after rushing around through attics.

3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.



The doctor will see you now!

10.




11.




12.




13.




14.



Rooftoppin'

Thanks - Hope you enjoyed!

MrD


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 29, 2013)

Excellent stuff dude, jealous. I went here a few years ago no, ended up just having a lovely picnic on the lawn!  
Cheers for sharing amazing pics!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 29, 2013)

Cracking pics of a fab building,
Sadly it defeated us on our trip, although some other building were accessible, none as impressive as this!
Thanks!


----------



## Bones out (Jul 29, 2013)

Excellent stuff!

This one has also eluded me!

It looks well worth another try, nice shots there, thanks for the share


----------



## losttom (Jul 29, 2013)

So you can find it if you return, the swimming/ hydrotherapy pool is in a modern building with the solar panels on the roof (if its still there?) 

This one;


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh wow! That's a nice looking building! 

Awesome shots as per dude! Cheers for posting them up


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome. Reminds me very much of Pool Parc. Well done.


----------



## Kimmylouise (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow. Fantastic photos. Did you find it airy when you were inside?


----------



## skankypants (Aug 3, 2013)

Cracking report pal...


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 3, 2013)

That's lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MCrosbie (Aug 3, 2013)

Very nice, must get over to it sooooon.


----------



## missmardybum (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow that is one impressive building! Gorgeous! Its such a shame, we just don't make them like that anymore its all McDonalds and Costa Coffee!!

Thanks for sharing those wonderfully beautiful pictures!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 27, 2013)

nice work pal!


----------



## fleydog (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm obliged for a view of these prems, thank you. I used to work in the home of three gentlemen who were each ex-Little Plumbstead residents. Neither myself nor my colleagues had ever been to the place where the three gents had spent most of their lives and the place had a kind of mythological reputation. Most of the tales we heard were not very nice so perhaps it had to close but one can see from your selection of pictures that there must once have been some high ideals amongst its builders.


----------



## RolandoBowen (Oct 25, 2013)

losttom said:


> So you can find it if you return, the swimming/ hydrotherapy pool is in a modern building with the solar panels on the roof (if its still there?)
> 
> This one;



Looks like very impressive build.. I would love to get similar solar panels on my home roof and hope it works out well


----------



## derelictplaces6 (Dec 13, 2013)

Went there today in the dark, the main building is massive! Couldn't find a way in, but will have a better look next time. Not a lot has changed either, and there are other buildings on the same site to explore


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Dec 13, 2013)

derelictplaces6 said:


> Went there today in the dark, the main building is massive! Couldn't find a way in, but will have a better look next time. Not a lot has changed either, and there are other buildings on the same site to explore



I've been meaning to visit this great place for sometime now and at some point over Christmas I'm going to give it a go. Can't wait!


----------

